# Can you Run 245/40/R19 or 245/45/19? on a mk5



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Can you Run 245/40/R19 or 245/45/19? 

Hey can anyone run those I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg. 2.0T with the sports suspension. 

I seen the overall diameter for the stock tires 235/45/17 is 25.4" and the 245/40/19 is 25.8" and the 245/45/19 is 26.4" 

Anyone run those and have no rubbing issues? 

I wasnt going to lower my car. so thats not a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Biggest we guarantee is 235/35-19 (XL). 245 might be a little tight in places especially if lowered. 


I'd also be interested in any feedback from those that may have tried ?


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

im not gotta lower it, 

It would be only stepping from a 7.5 width rim to 8" 

235 is the same as the stock 17"s on the car.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

siren001 said:


> Can you Run 245/40/R19 or 245/45/19?
> 
> Hey can anyone run those I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg. 2.0T with the sports suspension.
> 
> ...


 I don't have a MkV so can't comment directly on your fitment but, your sizes are way off. A 245/40/19 is about 26.7" and the 245/45/19 is 27.7", so dramatically different. A 245/35/19 is about 25.8". From what I've seen the first problem with a larger diameter fitting is not so much with the height of the tire inside the wheel well but more with the increased volume of space it occupies when turning from side to side. The first place you are likely to rub is the fender liner when you turn the wheel to full lock either way. 

I'd been planning to upsize a bit myself. I run a 235/40/18 and 235/35/19 on my MkIV R and it always seemed I had room to go a bit bigger (just wanted a bit more sidewall). They are both around 25.5". I wanted to go to a 245/35/19 since it's only .3" taller but I have very little space between the inner shoulder of the tread and the fender liner at full lock - like maybe 5mm. So I'll probably stick with the same size unless I can figure a way to modify that area


----------



## Ak_Drag (Nov 10, 2010)

*will these wheels rub if I'm not lowered?*

hey,

found a deal on some wheels I would like to get for my 07 GTI

they are rs4 replica's and tire size are 245/40/r18... guy isn't exactly sure of the offset, he's checking that out.

my car is not lowered. These wheels were on an 06 audi a4

will they rub? 

thanks:wave:


----------



## dubdesire (Jul 26, 2005)

Hate to resurrect old threads, but it might be useful if anyone does a search...

About a week ago I dropped my '09 MKV on some Bilstein Coilovers. I lowered about 1.25 inches from stock all around. 

This past weekend I swapped out the factory steelies (with 205/55 16) with the new OEM 18" (with 235/40 18 Continentals). I am not quite tucked in the back and have about 1/4 inch of clearance up front.

I seem ok with just me in the car, but with about 300 lb of passengers (plus my 200 lb), I rub pretty bad... 

I guess I need to lift it up about an inch.


----------

